# Planning vacation



## fisheagle (Jun 9, 2002)

Iam planing my summer vacation in the area of Myrtle beach. I like to surf fish, can anybody recomend a hot spot for late july early august. Planing to camp with a 29' trailer, can you recomend a good campground.
thank you and tight lines. fisheagle.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

There are a few different campgrounds in the area. The best bet would be Myrtle Beach State Park that is a campground and has a pier as well. Also, you have Apache Pier and Campground in the North Myrtle Beach area. They're about 20 miles apart. Depends on what you like to catch. Apache has an artificial reef underneath and the State Park is very sandy. 

Surf fishing at that time of year, you're likely to catch alot of sting rays and sharks. Do not let anyone see you land a shark. In that county, you can be arrested for it. It's a stupid law, but they enforce it. Spanish mackerel, blues, puppy drum, kings, summer trout, and flounder can be had from the piers and surf during July/August.

My favorite piers there are 2nd. Ave and Garden City. They're good folks, look them up.


----------



## fisheagle (Jun 9, 2002)

Thank you for the info. I plan to do most of my fishing in the surf. I am looking forward to fishing this area of the coast. Have been doing most of my fishing in Del.,Md, and Hatteras. Tight lines. Scott


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Just curious if you have a Shark on do they want you to cut your line as soon as you see you got one?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yup that's exactly what they want you to do. Supposedly it's for any shark you catch, regardless of size, but who's going to cut off their drum rig and 10 yards of line for a 2 ft shark? I mean, it's ridiculous. When I went after drum this past fall, I caught about 3-4 sharks for every 1 drum. 

So, it's a matter of getting that shark up, off the line, and back in the water as quickly as possible without the police seeing it. Then again, unless you're actually beaching 5-10 ft sharks, no one who has a problem with it is going to see you in the act. Most people on the piers are really cool about it and will help you with getting the toothy critter off your line.


----------

